

HTTPD0, simple programmable HTTP/1.0 server unafraid of traffic - mrottenkolber
http://mr.gy/software/httpd0/

======
mrottenkolber
See the manual:
[http://mr.gy/software/httpd0/manual.html](http://mr.gy/software/httpd0/manual.html)

